# love spell, pink sugar, and dragons blood



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I need to order Pink Sugar, Love Spell, and Dragon's Blood. I can't order from where I did. Where is the BEST place to get this. I want awesome repeat business smells. No cut oils. I'm thinking aromahaven, or bramble berry. Is there someplace better or do we have a prefrence. 
thanks sherrie


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are in the same dragons blood boat I am in, I have one suggestion- the Scent Works, but it is expensive ($30 lb) and not an exact match. I used it at 0.5 ppo, because it was listed as strong, but it wasn't strong enough, and faded for two weeks, then came back better. If I use them again I would use 0.7 ppo or higher, or try the one from saveonscents, which is what I will probably do next.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

SOS Pink Sugar is crap.

Aroma Haven's SnC Lovespell is really nice, it's wonderful in soap and killer in body products.

I have enough Pink Sugar and Dragons Blood to get me through this year, then I will be buying 4 ounces of all of them and seeing whose is best, before I order 10 pounds. Tony's sold the original IFT dragonsblood that is dark and wonderful. Supposedly also sold by thesage.com I hate the lighter colored one that is produced by Wellington the problem is they won't tell you up front who manufacturs their scent before you buy it.

I hope I can mostly stick with Aroma Haven and SOS, they have the best consistant fragrances that I have found. I have used several of newdirectionsaromatics.com essential oils, and I am using their bases for Christmas, love them. Their peppermint is the same as Lil's. thesage.com also has really nice EO's I smelled alot of them at a friends but her prices are scary crazy.

http://fragranceandcraftsupply.com/ I have no idea who this is, but purchased in one of Lillians "peiple" who she now hates presells, it's Lillian's Pink Sugar, she also has Lavender and Violets up on her pages, perhaps she would be willing to presell at least the scents that we got from Lillian that you want. I would bet that Susan's Pink Sugar, Dragons Blood and Love Spell came from IFT. Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I use Aroma Heavesn's Love Spell and it is spot on for the perfume! I have been sellling it over a year now and it is still my best seller.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I liked the pink sugar I got from AH, and yes susan was where I did get them.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I use BB dragon's blood and really love it. It's good and strong at .5 oz ppo.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I used the dragons blood from Tonys. LOVE it. .7 ppo and it is wonderful strong (could probably go .5) and it is gorgeous dark. Need to order more....was thinking of ordering a bit from BB, it is less expensive. Wondering if it's that nice gorgeous dark also. And they have dragons blood and dragons blood cybilla ???? what is cybilla? notice it with alot of their fragrances.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is an old scent company, well a gal. Just like if you want some of Steff's stuff, (I still use her Sandalwood Vanilla) Daystar sells it...when one company sells out another buys their stock and numbers to order more. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes to what Vicki said and Cybilla generally is a higher quality, I've never tried cybilla DB. The BB DB does get dark too, not quite pink sugar dark, but darker.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We have been looking for some of the fragrances we got from Susan--we need to find Spiced Sugar Plum and Vanilla Berry. I think people will adapt to similar fragrances, but for some reason in my area, Spiced Sugar Plum and Vanilla Berry are hits, can't keep the whipped shea butter in these fragrances in stock either. Last weekend at the craft sale, Marisha came home on Friday nite and whipped up more shea to take back on Sat and the sale was really slow.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We are out of PinK Sugar and have enough Dragons blood to make it through Christmas. Out of EO Peppermint also, but there again, prices are soo high and then not to get a good one. Any ideas for EO peppermint?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

um ,, who is Tony's ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Tony's: southerngardenscents.com On the suppliers list it says tonysfragranceoils but redirects to this. So far I love everything I ordered.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Carolyn said:


> We are out of PinK Sugar and have enough Dragons blood to make it through Christmas. Out of EO Peppermint also, but there again, prices are soo high and then not to get a good one. Any ideas for EO peppermint?


 I have a suggestion...barter with your local healthfood store  I do, I give her cheese, eggs, soap and lotion and I can pick whatever I want...love them. love bartering


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We don't have a healthfood store locally, closest one is 130 miles away in a mall  and that one is a chain.  We will keep looking.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Carolyn newdirectionsaromatics.com has excellent EO's read the reviews. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you Vicki. Carolyn


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I order my essential oils from Mountain Rose Herbs: 
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/ or buy them from a metaphysical shop in Richmond called Divine Magick. Unfortunately she doesn't do mail orders.  I am fussy about my oils and want pure and organic. Mountain Rose has 100% steam distilled plant oils. I don't make soap but I do use essential oils in my healing remedies.


----------

